
Intel finds no pay gap between men and women at the chipmaker - sridca
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/on-leadership/wp/2016/02/03/intel-says-there-is-no-pay-gap-between-men-and-women-at-the-chipmaker/
======
ArtDev
I believe it. I used to work there. Intel is a good company.

